# WD-40. Can't empty the whole can



## 3-speeder

Has anyone else had problems emptying a can of WD-40 lately. I've been buying the bonus sized cans and haven't been able to utilize the last 20-30%. It just won't spray once it gets that low. No amount of shaking will help.  I use it to jet blast the 3-speed hubs when I'm overhauling them and for various other jobs. Bonus size?.... not if you can't use it. Same goes for the regular size cans. I wonder if it's related to the new nozzle with the built in straw?


----------



## bike




----------



## TieDye

Are you shaking it before you spray it?  That same thing happens to me with brake parts cleaner. Sure ticks me off.


----------



## 3-speeder

TieDye said:


> Are you shaking it before you spray it?  That same thing happens to me with brake parts cleaner. Sure ticks me off.



Shaking the heck out of it! Got about 4-5 cans sitting around that just won't spray any more out.


----------



## GTs58

Collect all your dead cans, cut em open and poor out the remaining into a regular spray bottle.


----------



## rideahiggins

Take the tip off and use a rubber tipped air nozzle and press tightly and shoot compressed air into it.


----------



## fordmike65

Flip it upside down


----------



## ricobike

@the tinker will tell you how to use it!   

OK I found the thread:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/stuff-we-need-for-our-hobby.99941/

I won't ever throw away a junk WD40 can again .


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

I have the same problem with my whip cream cans every 3 days.


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## BrandonB

Try getting the trigger spray instead of the aerosol spray type.


----------



## Sevenhills1952

rideahiggins said:


> Take the tip off and use a rubber tipped air nozzle and press tightly and shoot compressed air into it.



This...or get a can of Blow Off spray (WalMart, etc. sells it in electronic section).
Remove a straw from either can. Connect two together with a straw. Press the WD button first, then Blow Off which pressurizes WD can.
Works with paint also.

Sent from my Bell candlestick


----------



## Sevenhills1952

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 957092



Hank: "Got dang it!...gotta spray WD with WD to get tha' dang top off!"
Boomhauer: "Shoo-dag-gum dubba-D no count top like man ain't got no dad-gum bidness puttin' top on a can...".

Sent from my Bell candlestick


----------



## razinhellcustomz

bike said:


>



Yes. man. you really do have all the good stuff. i really like the old triumph m/c in the one picture. And lots of cool old bikes.


----------



## whizzerbug

I buy spray paint at homedepot and never had a issue returning half empty cans when they don't spray no more...


----------



## Boris

GTs58 said:


> Collect all your dead cans, cut em open and poor out the remaining into a regular spray bottle.




I've always been nervous about aerosol cans with the warnings about "contents under extreme pressure". How does one safely cut a can open? I know this sounds paranoid, but it's a serious question.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

I buy the 5 gallon can and any spray bottle


----------



## fordmike65

Seriously. Flip the can upside down and spray. Happens to me all the time at work. It'll spray til empty.


----------



## stezell

I've actually had several cans of PB Blaster with the same issue and swapped out the nozzles, no dice. Once I realized I was able to squeeze the cans, (no pressure) I pulled the top out and drained the can. From now on I plan on buying the gallon with a spray bottle.


----------



## GTs58

Boris said:


> I've always been nervous about aerosol cans with the warnings about "contents under extreme pressure". How does one safely cut a can open? I know this sounds paranoid, but it's a serious question.




Once there is no more propellant there is nothing to worry about. I usually resort to what I did as a kid with the Testor paint cans, stab the can with a looooong blade screwdriver, using a hammer.


----------



## GTs58

fordmike65 said:


> Seriously. *Flip the can upside down* and spray. Happens to me all the time at work. It'll spray til empty.




and it will drip out a drop every couple seconds or so.


----------



## fordmike65

GTs58 said:


> and it will drip out a drop every couple seconds or so.



Never had a issue. Just flip, spray, then store ride side up.


----------



## fordmike65

Ok, I get what you mean. If it's no longer pressurized, it's done. Either return it if you can, or punch a hole and drain. In my experience, the Bonus Size cans stop spraying right side up with about 25% left not due to losing pressure but due to some internal valving I'm guessing. I simply spray the can upside down. Happens quite frequently.


----------



## Sven

Are your cans exposed to the cold?  (I guess it gets cold in far east LA.)
I will sometimes place an aerosol can in very ,almost hot , water. Take it out occasionally and shake.

I have turned the can over, cover the bottom with a heavy rag  and slightly punctured the bottom with a screwdriver. It will hiss , once it stops , you can open it up


----------



## Sven

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...66897FAB874660679C0366897FAB8746&&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## GTs58

Sven said:


> Are your cans exposed to the cold?  (I guess it gets cold in far east LA.)
> I will sometimes place an aerosol can in very ,almost hot , water. Take it out occasionally and shake.
> 
> I have turned the can over, cover the bottom with a heavy rag  and slightly punctured the bottom with a screwdriver. It will hiss , once it stops , you can open it up





My cans are exposed to high heat and never have I had one that would completely empty before the propellant dissipates. But a man can't live without his WD-40.  lol


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Hmmm...tight nuts? Sometimes I guess...


----------



## fordmike65

OldSkipTooth said:


> Hmmm...tight nuts? Sometimes I guess...



Seems the older I get...the looser they are


----------



## mazdaflyer

Yah I have the same issue, probably have a couple of cans I need to puncture and drain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven

This is the company's excuse for an explanation. 

We have covered every issue, shake, rattle and roll. Exposure to cold and hell fire temperatures .  So there is definitely an issue.


----------



## Sven

3-speeder said:


> Has anyone else had problems emptying a can of WD-40 lately. I've been buying the bonus sized cans and haven't been able to utilize the last 20-30%. It just won't spray once it gets that low. No amount of shaking will help.  I use it to jet blast the 3-speed hubs when I'm overhauling them and for various other jobs. Bonus size?.... not if you can't use it. Same goes for the regular size cans. I wonder if it's related to the new nozzle with the built in straw?




I use brake cleaner to "jet blast clean" I think it has more pressure


----------



## willswares1220

Boris said:


> I've always been nervous about aerosol cans with the warnings about "contents under extreme pressure". How does one safely cut a can open? I know this sounds paranoid, but it's a serious question.



"SLOWLY" DRILL A VERY SMALL HOLE IN TOP ( WHERE THE NOZZLE SEATS ) TO RELEASE THE PRESSURE, THEN GO TO A LARGER DIAMETER DRILL, LARGE ENOUGH RELEASE THE CONTENTS TO ANOTHER CONTAINER OF CHOICE. I'VE DONE IT. SO THERE'S NO WASTE


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Had a buddy helping me on a small engine issue,  he grabbed a can of PB blaster off one of my shelves and complained it not spraying, then popped the nozzle off the top of the can and stuck my air blower nozzle for my compressor and blew a lil air in it from said compressor and "Viola" ! It sprayed! , now I call him McGuyver


----------



## bikebozo

Get a sharp nail , turn can upside down , hit the edge of the bottom of the can with the nail end , a small hole will be there . Pour the rest out into your container , . Make sure you have let all the pressure out of the can , . The hole will poke threw the can easy , . The reason I would not saw the can is , you do not want any small metal particles in your last amount of wd-40


----------



## bricycle

Probably already stated, but... if no "psssst" left, I hold away from my face and poke a hole in curved area of top and pour into an old "spritz" (pump head) container. aka bathroom spray, cologne, fragrance bottle, you know the type....


----------



## detroitbike

re-pressurize with air from a compressor.


----------



## Sevenhills1952

willswares1220 said:


> "SLOWLY" DRILL A VERY SMALL HOLE IN TOP ( WHERE THE NOZZLE SEATS ) TO RELEASE THE PRESSURE, THEN GO TO A LARGER DIAMETER DRILL, LARGE ENOUGH RELEASE THE CONTENTS TO ANOTHER CONTAINER OF CHOICE. I'VE DONE IT. SO THERE'S NO WASTE



Just whack it with a hatchet. Plus you get that free pretty marble.



Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Gorman

I love the free marbles.  A prize in every can!


----------



## GTs58

I've never heard a marble knocking around when shaking a WD-40 can. Have I been getting screwed all these years? :eek: ........


----------



## Sevenhills1952

GTs58 said:


> I've never heard a marble knocking around when shaking a WD-40 can. Have I been getting screwed all these years? :eek: ........



You have to buy WD-40-M to get the prize.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------

